# Weird sigil at the bottom of the page



## Julie Newmar (Jun 22, 2022)

What is it? What does it do? Will it grant untold riches or just autism?


----------



## Null (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Chaos Theorist (Jun 22, 2022)

Null is a big Soul Calibur fan


----------



## Don Yagon (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## whale roads (Jun 22, 2022)

it's the Seal of Solomon, or rather a variant thereof. occultic/alchemical/kabbalistic sigil


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Jun 22, 2022)

Null is using the Lesser Key of Solomon to ward away demonic DDOS attacks.


----------



## Sperghetti (Jun 22, 2022)

He's gotta keep us contained here _some_how.


----------



## Blackhole (Jun 23, 2022)

Trannies are demons so he's warding them off.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Jul 5, 2022)

whale roads said:


> it's the Seal of Solomon, or rather a variant thereof. occultic/alchemical/kabbalistic sigil


What's the name of this specific variant? I first saw something like it in Silent Hill 3 and always wondered what it meant.


Chocolate Wombat said:


> Null is using the Lesser Key of Solomon to ward away demonic DDOS attacks.





Blackhole said:


> Trannies are demons so he's warding them off.


Demons want you to _think _it wards them. It grants them more influence.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (Jul 5, 2022)

Null said:


>


Corb Lund is some good shit.


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 8, 2022)

I can only identify the symbol for Saturn/Chronos at the left and Mars/Ares symbol at the right.  
Saturn is the god of harvesting and crops, as well as introspection, melancholy, madness, death, order and structure, autism, time and it basically refers to the Demiurge/God. 
Mars represents raw masculine strength, war and assertiveness.
I dont know about the other stuff but looks like something from the necronomicon or inspired by it. 
In the song he posted it talks about society collapsing and being able to read the stars and work the land to obtain food so my take is he's just hexing us to become lolcows for his website


----------



## Niggerfaggot Hunter (Jul 9, 2022)

Boyd McVoid said:


> I can only identify the symbol for Saturn/Chronos at the left and Mars/Ares symbol at the right.
> Saturn is the god of harvesting and crops, as well as introspection, melancholy, madness, death, order and structure, autism, time and it basically refers to the Demiurge/God.
> Mars represents raw masculine strength, war and assertiveness.
> I dont know about the other stuff but looks like something from the necronomicon or inspired by it.
> In the song he posted it talks about society collapsing and being able to read the stars and work the land to obtain food so my take is he's just hexing us to become lolcows for his website


It is just the Lesser Key of Solomon's primary seal, if I am correct this one represents the concept in general and not any specific demon. Though I doubt I am the most knowledgeable in Christian Mythology here, I will say that the reading of the greek gods into it is partially correct as they come from the same Zoroastrian base to the best of my recollection. 
It is in fact a seal of binding, not a hex, that much I can say with certainty. Though as we all know those are delusional, so I am simply coming at a place of informing on mythological beliefs held by ancient people without as much access to scientific data as we have and had to come up with reasons for stuff happening.


----------



## Pee Your Pants (Jul 17, 2022)

Solomon used the seal to command spirits - good and bad. Maybe Null is using it to stop the good autists of KF from acting too retarded on his site, and keep the bad autists from chimping out over threads and doxing.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jul 17, 2022)

Pee Your Pants said:


> Maybe Null is using it to stop the good autists of KF from acting too retarded on his site


We're going to need a bigger seal.


----------



## SCSI (Jul 18, 2022)

Boyd McVoid said:


> I can only identify the symbol for Saturn/Chronos at the left and Mars/Ares symbol at the right.
> Saturn is the god of harvesting and crops, as well as introspection, melancholy, madness, death, order and structure, autism, time and it basically refers to the Demiurge/God.
> Mars represents raw masculine strength, war and assertiveness.
> I dont know about the other stuff but looks like something from the necronomicon or inspired by it.
> In the song he posted it talks about society collapsing and being able to read the stars and work the land to obtain food so my take is he's just hexing us to become lolcows for his website



In Goetia and other Hermetic magic systems from the era, there are different chief angels and demons associated with the Zodiac planets and days of the week.  Too lazy to double check, but IIRC that's why they're on that particular seal.


----------



## BeepBoopBeepBoop (Aug 8, 2022)

@Null what degree of Mason are you?


----------



## 777Flux (Aug 9, 2022)

Checkmate globalists


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Aug 9, 2022)

Major Womb Wizard vibes


----------



## Sorlock (Aug 22, 2022)

Troonologist PhD said:


> Demons want you to _think _it wards them. It grants them more influence.



Unironically this. Why do we have it at the bottom of the page?



Hamplanet Fitness said:


> Major Womb Wizard vibes



And unironically this.


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Aug 22, 2022)

It's just retarded misappropriation of Pagan symbols mixed with medieval brain damage. You'll be fine.


----------



## Ether Being (Aug 23, 2022)

Maybe Null was gathering free gnosis this whole time, especially warding off demonically possessed troons and turbosperg tards while keeping the schizos wondering.


----------



## NoReturn (Aug 26, 2022)

I thought it changed but I guess it's the same. Weird.


----------



## Don Yagon (Aug 31, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> I thought it changed but I guess it's the same. Weird.


It's smaller than before for whatever reason. Seal's power is diminishing...


----------



## Not a bee (Aug 31, 2022)

Let's make a Kiwi sigil for Null!


----------



## Meiwaku (Aug 31, 2022)

Salt circle made of tranny tears


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Aug 31, 2022)

I think the sigil is ugly and would not have sex with it.


----------



## The Crow (Aug 31, 2022)

he's using a sigil to protect his site, how cute


----------



## NoReturn (Sep 4, 2022)

Don Yagon said:


> It's smaller than before for whatever reason. Seal's power is diminishing...


Take my power! Demons fuck off!


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Sep 5, 2022)

Having reached the age of 30 with no gf.
Null has become a wizard. 
.


----------



## Male Idiot (Sep 6, 2022)

Solomon was jewish, this is a holy sign of Israel to ward off all trannies. 

We love Israel! JWH will curse the child predators and rule from Jerusalem! Mazel Tov!


----------



## pikachudidnothingwrong (Sep 7, 2022)

Troonologist PhD said:


> What's the name of this specific variant? I first saw something like it in Silent Hill 3 and always wondered what it meant.
> 
> 
> Demons want you to _think _it wards them. It grants them more influence.



You're thinking about the 'Mark of Samael'/'Seal of Metatron' or the 'Halo of the Sun'


Spoiler


----------



## Unexpected Genitals (Sep 7, 2022)

It's weirdly funny to me that we've got random bible verses in the random text and then an occult symbol down below.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Sep 7, 2022)

Troonologist PhD said:


> What's the name of this specific variant? I first saw something like it in Silent Hill 3 and always wondered what it meant.



It's known as "The Secret Seal of Solomon" as seen in the Lesser Key of Solomon. It is a variant of the prototypical "Seal of Solomon":



This is an example from the 11th century Islamic caliphate. There is some interesting crossover between Jewish mysticism and Islamic mysticism in the middle ages.


----------



## AnyballLecter (Sep 7, 2022)

'Sigil' refers to a stamp people used to seal letter with wax.

George R.R. Martin used the term as a synonym for a coat of arms.

_His incest perversion books and shows have fucked with your minds._


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Sep 8, 2022)

pikachudidnothingwrong said:


> You're thinking about the 'Mark of Samael'/'Seal of Metatron' or the 'Halo of the Sun'
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I actually forgot the Seal's name when I made that post. The Seal was also used by Alessa in the first game.


Manul Otocolobus said:


> It's known as "The Secret Seal of Solomon" as seen in the Lesser Key of Solomon. It is a variant of the prototypical "Seal of Solomon":
> 
> View attachment 3685491
> 
> This is an example from the 11th century Islamic caliphate. There is some interesting crossover between Jewish mysticism and Islamic mysticism in the middle ages.


What's the difference between the two? I'm assuming they're supposed to have different functions.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Sep 9, 2022)

Troonologist PhD said:


> I actually forgot the Seal's name when I made that post. The Seal was also used by Alessa in the first game.
> 
> What's the difference between the two? I'm assuming they're supposed to have different functions.



The Secret Seal was used to compel demons to enter a ritualistically prepared brass vessel and seal them permanently. Specifically, it was used by Solomon to seal the 72 demons who are the counterparts of the 72 angels in the Jewish faith. The Seal of Solomon was the corresponding seal that was present on Solomon's ring and allowed him to exert his faith and power over the demons that resided within the brass vessel. While wearing the ring it granted him the love and adoration of all his people, the ability to never be overcome in battle, and to be invulnerable to any and all attacks from both fire and water in any form.


----------



## pikachudidnothingwrong (Sep 14, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> The Secret Seal was used to compel demons to enter a ritualistically prepared brass vessel and seal them permanently. Specifically, it was used by Solomon to seal the 72 demons who are the counterparts of the 72 angels in the Jewish faith. The Seal of Solomon was the corresponding seal that was present on Solomon's ring and allowed him to exert his faith and power over the demons that resided within the brass vessel. While wearing the ring it granted him the love and adoration of all his people, the ability to never be overcome in battle, and to be invulnerable to any and all attacks from both fire *and water* in any form.



The fire part i could understand but water? Were people said to be using magic back then or something?


----------



## ChuckSneeder (Sep 15, 2022)

It changes into "✞ James 4:7" now


----------



## SCSI (Sep 16, 2022)

Unexpected Genitals said:


> It's weirdly funny to me that we've got random bible verses in the random text and then an occult symbol down below.



You basically summed up medieval Goetic magic in one sentence. 



pikachudidnothingwrong said:


> The fire part i could understand but water? Were people said to be using magic back then or something?



Yup.  Folk magic has long been popular, especially in the form of minor amulets and protective charms, and it used to be that most ancient kings had a crew of court sorcerors on official payroll.  For an Old Testament example, it comes up in Exodus -- the magicians Pharaoh calls in were likely court mages.  Aside from that, "protection from water" would also mean protection against flooding, which would've been something they would've been concerned about with the proximity to the sea and the Jordan river.


----------

